# Where can I find this juice? (Amaren Super Fruit)



## Scorocket22 (23/2/15)

I found this juice at a local cafe and it was just so good! I went back there and the shopkeeper told me they don't stock ejuice anymore as nobody was interested in it. I know this is an odd request but if anyone know where I can buy this or at least mix it myself? 

Here is a picture I found on the juice's website but the buy option on the site goes to an expired bidorbuy ad.


----------



## Richio (23/2/15)

http://www.airfortless.co.za/?page_id=337


----------



## John (23/2/15)

Amaren also makes Hookah tobacco


----------



## Scorocket22 (23/2/15)

@Richio I did find that page however the buy option leads to an expired ad so back to square one unfortunately!


----------



## Richio (23/2/15)

Check at a flea market or hookah tobacco suppliers, thats where I seen them in my area Or you could contact them for a supplier in your area.


----------



## Ashley A (23/2/15)

Hmmm.... so you need some watermelon, lime, orange, grapefruit, and strawberry concentrate flavours and you got a nice diy e-liquid project there. Ooh, look mint too.

It say could as well so maybe higher VG ratio?


----------



## adil.fakier.5 (11/3/15)

Scorpion there is a shop here in jhb that stocks that juice called shisha time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## audiophile011 (12/3/15)

I've seen them at the ecig/bong stall at the randburg fleamarket. There are two stalls- it's the one that doesn't sell shirts and hoodies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tiaan PTA (1/4/15)

The supplier is Elderwood Trading CC.
012 851 2506
info@amaren.co.za

The administrator for the CC is Siobhan Plunkett.


----------



## Tiaan PTA (1/4/15)

I bought the Amaren American Tobacco Blend and it is so nice. It tastes like a honey cigarette.


----------



## skola (1/4/15)

You guys are more informative than Google


----------



## audiophile011 (1/4/15)

Yeah, the bloke from the stall told me it's manufactured locally (but he also told me the liqua they are selling for R70 a bottle is real, too, so I take everything with a pinch of salt)

Anyway, I enjoyed the Amaren tobacco flavor I tried, too. But noticed my chest started feeling a bit heavy after a few days of it, so it now sits in my juice drawer unused.


----------



## Juntau (1/4/15)

There's a hookah shop in Fordsburg called shisha buzz that can supply you with that make


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

